
Show HN: Generate a free genetic report from your genome - Beefin
https://gene.meports.com/
======
Beefin
"Easily identify and prevent genetic diseases for free"

Meports' genetic reporting tool was designed to simplify the genetic
exploratory field without overwhelming you. No genomes are stored and reports
are deleted after 48 hours.

